# Do you ever feel like you're invisible?



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

There are times I feel that I'm a thread killer. I've been a member on several different boards, topics ranging from pets, to Religion and even plastic surgery and hysterectomies. Whenever I start a thread or reply, I rarely get replied to... O R ... I just kill the thread altogether. Do you know what that can do to a self-esteem? 

My mother always taught me: to have friends, you must show yourself friendly... and I do.. I think I'm a likeable person. Although, self-praise is no reccomendation... I think I'm fairly intelligent.. I went to college... I have vaired interests... I even have friends in the 'real' world  

I guess maybe I'm just being hormonal.. does anyone else feel like they are a thread killer??? Or is it just me? :embarrassed: 



Feeling like crying,

Talli


----------



## 3Maltmom

LOL ~ I was talking to Suz (Teddyandme) the other day. 

She said everytime she posts, that's the end of the thread. :HistericalSmiley: 

Don't feel badly. You're awesome. Good heavens, I've shot down
threads with my big mouth, to the point they were deleted :smrofl:


----------



## mysugarbears

:sLo_grouphug3: I sometimes feel like that too. I read somewhere on here that it doesn't matter how many replies you get, but how many people actually looked at your post. Some people just like to read the posts and don't have time to respond or just don't like to respond. I know i'm that way, sometimes i just lurk and don't respond to anything and other times i'm a responding fool. Don't let it bother you.


----------



## camfan

omg I've thought the same thing about me! LOL!

I know I can be a spaz/drama queen/very opinionated (i.e. New Englander) and I just assume people don't like me, lol. 

And also I'm usually online between doing other things so sometimes my replies are very brief--whereas in the past when I had more time I was a lot more chatty I think and I don't want people to think that I don't like them as much, etc.

If it's any consolation, what you are feeling has never even crossed my mind about you!! :grouphug:


----------



## thinkpink

:grouphug: Don't feel bad. Maybe it's all in the timing. Posts seem to have their peak where everyone reads them and then they move on. It's possible you're posting when it's winding down. It has to be just a coincidence because I really don't think you're a thread killer and you're certainly not invisible. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## The A Team

Get out, really? I never noticed that about you! 

me? Ummmm once in a while I feel like that. But it's ok, I don't always reply to every post so I don't expect everyone can reply to mine either. 

I do feel silly when I'm the last one to post on my own thread though :HistericalSmiley: I look back and say to myself....well...that's it I guess. :biggrin: . 

But in life, generally....I feel invisible ALOT. Just not assertive enough, I guess.


----------



## tamizami

I feel the same way too, and also very ackward on forums! Its hard to communicate this way, in my opinion. Also, I don't usually have time to surf a lot of the topics, but stick to the ones that I enjoy most like the health and behavior, training, nutrition and grooming. Try not to let it bother you too much.


----------



## mpappie

I feel like I am the biggest thread killer of all times. In any forum. Now watch this one will end too!
:shocked:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

You guys are the reason I joined... so welcoming.. and then you are so caring that you wipe my snotty nose... :wub: I appreciate each and every one of you.. I've learned so much here.. This forum is one of the few that you can feel a true kinship with. 

Thank you for letting me be a baby and have a little whine :wine: with my crackers today! But I am glad that I'm not the only one that has these moments of feeling like no one wants to play ball with. 


Honestly.. when I was in first grade.. many years ago... B) I had a friend at school.. and we played together every day.. then one day.. she came up to me and said, "I can't play with you anymore..." and I asked why? She said, " Me and the and the other little girls won't play with you because you have red hair".  WHAT???? :smcry: :crying 2: :eek2_gelb2: Those girls probably dye their hair now to hide the gray.. and I still have my bright pretty red hair.. :Sunny Smile: 

So, I was just hoping that you all liked me.. because I had red hair... LOL

Thanks again... You all are blessings


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (mpappie @ Oct 1 2008, 12:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643441


> I feel like I am the biggest thread killer of all times. In any forum. Now watch this one will end too!
> :shocked:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: LMAO


----------



## ggenchur

QUOTE (mpappie @ Oct 1 2008, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643441


> I feel like I am the biggest thread killer of all times. In any forum. Now watch this one will end too!
> :shocked:[/B]


----------



## vjw

Talli it has nothing to do with you. I don't always have time to respond to every post, so I usually just respond to the posts in which I can offer suggestions. I'm assume there's a lot of others who also do this. 

However, there is one thing which bothers me about this forum is that there is a core group of people (clique) who always respond to each others posts and they pretty much ignore the non-core groups posts and questions. This IS sad.






Joy


----------



## paris

yep, felt (feel) that way, too. That's the main reason I don't post much anymore. BUT I do read almost every single post and I love to look at all the pictures.


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, gosh! I'm so sorry to hear this. :grouphug: 

Honestly, I often don't post to a thread if the last person posting said just the perfect thing and there is no need to say any more. I have always thought that the last person posting was the one who was all powerful!!

I used to post on more threads than I do now. I'll see some that I want to post to and think I'll go back when I have time and then they are no longer on my "new posts" list and I forget about them.

Try not to take this or any board too seriously! :grouphug:


----------



## ggenchur

QUOTE (ggenchur @ Oct 1 2008, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643447


> QUOTE (mpappie @ Oct 1 2008, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643441





> I feel like I am the biggest thread killer of all times. In any forum. Now watch this one will end too!
> :shocked:[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]
i am the same way i think the same as yoou do i have hardly any friends right now i am doing the samething just to see if any one ans my letter or just e mailing me i have had the same thing asyou did i had a hysterimay i thing i spelled it wrong and i have had 2 kids and three dogs which are 2 malts and my baby girl is sitting on my lap or holding her while i am on here ihave the same thinking like there is only my dogs who i have talked to . i hope uou will ans me or e mail me yhank you


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

QUOTE (paris @ Oct 1 2008, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643449


> yep, felt (feel) that way, too. That's the main reason I don't post much anymore. BUT I do read almost every single post and I love to look at all the pictures.[/B]



Yep... me too... I love seeing the posts of all the pictures of the sweet fluffybutts.


----------



## MandyMc65

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 1 2008, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643426


> I do feel silly when I'm the last one to post on my own thread though :HistericalSmiley: I look back and say to myself....well...that's it I guess. :biggrin: .[/B]



That is the worst! 

I think we've all ended threads, we now need a new little smiley that says "Thread Killer"


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I often pop in from work.. read thru but don't have time to respond...or as often as not don't have anthing of value to say  
However sometimes I do come back in the evening and do post on a few I had wanted to do earlier... by the time I post it seems "that's it". I've always figured by the time I got to it..... the thread has simply "passed-away' and other threads have taken on the new life . 
However, now that you mention it.. it may well be "I" killed the thread!!! :w00t: 
OMG!... that hadn't crossed my mind!!! :smstarz: 
Nahhhh .. I'd rather like to think my post is SO PROFOUND!!! ...  IT LEAVES EVERYONE 'SPEECHLESS!! :smrofl:


----------



## precious paws

I'm sorry you are feeling sad. :grouphug:

I'm glad you are feeling better now and enjoy your wine. 

Heres to friends and to the people we can count on when we need them! :drinkup:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Oct 1 2008, 01:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643456


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 1 2008, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643426





> I do feel silly when I'm the last one to post on my own thread though :HistericalSmiley: I look back and say to myself....well...that's it I guess. :biggrin: .[/B]



That is the worst! 

I think we've all ended threads, we now need a new little smiley that says "Thread Killer" 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Most DEFINATELY!!


QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 1 2008, 01:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643457


> I often pop in from work.. read thru but don't have time to respond...or as often as not don't have anthing of value to say
> However sometimes I do come back in the evening and do post on a few I had wanted to do earlier... by the time I post it seems "that's it". I've always figured by the time I got to it..... the thread has simply "passed-away' and other threads have taken on the new life .
> However, now that you mention it.. it may well be "I" killed the thread!!! :w00t:
> OMG!... that hadn't crossed my mind!!! :smstarz:
> Nahhhh .. I'd rather like to think my post is SO PROFOUND!!! ...  IT LEAVES EVERYONE 'SPEECHLESS!! :smrofl:[/B]



I never thought of it like that!! hahaha... See.. I'm feeling better already... < I'm a deeply profound thread killer> :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mpappie

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 1 2008, 02:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643457


> I often pop in from work.. read thru but don't have time to respond...or as often as not don't have anthing of value to say
> However sometimes I do come back in the evening and do post on a few I had wanted to do earlier... by the time I post it seems "that's it". I've always figured by the time I got to it..... the thread has simply "passed-away' and other threads have taken on the new life .
> However, now that you mention it.. it may well be "I" killed the thread!!! :w00t:
> OMG!... that hadn't crossed my mind!!! :smstarz:
> Nahhhh .. I'd rather like to think my post is SO PROFOUND!!! ...  IT LEAVES EVERYONE 'SPEECHLESS!! :smrofl:[/B]



:smrofl:


----------



## sassy's mommy

It is funny because I just said to someone yesterday how the threads are at the present time. The board seems to go thru phases. Right now there are a lot of newer people and I think they are just getting to know their way around. I know my threads are the same way.....get lots of people reading but not that many responses. Please don't give up, once everyone knows each other there will be more responses. :grouphug:


----------



## mpappie

QUOTE (ggenchur @ Oct 1 2008, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643454


> QUOTE (ggenchur @ Oct 1 2008, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643447





> QUOTE (mpappie @ Oct 1 2008, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643441





> I feel like I am the biggest thread killer of all times. In any forum. Now watch this one will end too!
> :shocked:[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]
i am the same way i think the same as yoou do i have hardly any friends right now i am doing the samething just to see if any one ans my letter or just e mailing me i have had the same thing asyou did i had a hysterimay i thing i spelled it wrong and i have had 2 kids and three dogs which are 2 malts and my baby girl is sitting on my lap or holding her while i am on here ihave the same thinking like there is only my dogs who i have talked to . i hope uou will ans me or e mail me yhank you
[/B][/QUOTE]

I hope you can consider all of sm members your cyber friends.
Part of the reason I don't post much is because i am at work, but like some one else said i look at the pictures and read most posts.
When did you have your hysterectomy? I had one about ten years ago and my only kids are my fluffbutts.


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

QUOTE (mpappie @ Oct 1 2008, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643463


> QUOTE (ggenchur @ Oct 1 2008, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643454





> QUOTE (ggenchur @ Oct 1 2008, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643447





> QUOTE (mpappie @ Oct 1 2008, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643441





> I feel like I am the biggest thread killer of all times. In any forum. Now watch this one will end too!
> :shocked:[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]
i am the same way i think the same as yoou do i have hardly any friends right now i am doing the samething just to see if any one ans my letter or just e mailing me i have had the same thing asyou did i had a hysterimay i thing i spelled it wrong and i have had 2 kids and three dogs which are 2 malts and my baby girl is sitting on my lap or holding her while i am on here ihave the same thinking like there is only my dogs who i have talked to . i hope uou will ans me or e mail me yhank you
[/B][/QUOTE]

I hope you can consider all of sm members your cyber friends.
Part of the reason I don't post much is because i am at work, but like some one else said i look at the pictures and read most posts.
When did you have your hysterectomy? I had one about ten years ago and my only kids are my fluffbutts.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I had my hysterectomy almost 8 years ago... and still have problems time to time... Just par for the course I guess.


----------



## mpappie

QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Oct 1 2008, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643418


> There are times I feel that I'm a thread killer. I've been a member on several different boards, topics ranging from pets, to Religion and even plastic surgery and hysterectomies. Whenever I start a thread or reply, I rarely get replied to... O R ... I just kill the thread altogether. Do you know what that can do to a self-esteem?
> 
> My mother always taught me: to have friends, you must show yourself friendly... and I do.. I think I'm a likeable person. Although, self-praise is no reccomendation... I think I'm fairly intelligent.. I went to college... I have vaired interests... I even have friends in the 'real' world
> 
> I guess maybe I'm just being hormonal.. does anyone else feel like they are a thread killer??? Or is it just me? :embarrassed:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling like crying,
> 
> Talli[/B]




What hysterectomies forum do you belong to?


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

QUOTE (mpappie @ Oct 1 2008, 01:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643468


> QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Oct 1 2008, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643418





> There are times I feel that I'm a thread killer. I've been a member on several different boards, topics ranging from pets, to Religion and even plastic surgery and hysterectomies. Whenever I start a thread or reply, I rarely get replied to... O R ... I just kill the thread altogether. Do you know what that can do to a self-esteem?
> 
> My mother always taught me: to have friends, you must show yourself friendly... and I do.. I think I'm a likeable person. Although, self-praise is no reccomendation... I think I'm fairly intelligent.. I went to college... I have vaired interests... I even have friends in the 'real' world
> 
> I guess maybe I'm just being hormonal.. does anyone else feel like they are a thread killer??? Or is it just me? :embarrassed:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling like crying,
> 
> Talli[/B]



What hysterectomies forum do you belong to?
[/B][/QUOTE]






hystersisters.com been a while since I posted on it.. but I do go back and read from time to time. My hysterversary will be January 21st. :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake

I hope you feel better and now you know others feel that way too. It's not just you. I try to post when I can and I love reading everything but there have been times I've felt the same way you are feeling. For awhile I just read the posts and didn't post much at all. It was hard because I'm addicted to this site but after fighting the urge I finally gave in and here I am again LOL 
Feel better and I promise you aren't invisible! 
Jane


----------



## mpappie

QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Oct 1 2008, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643473


> QUOTE (mpappie @ Oct 1 2008, 01:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643468





> QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Oct 1 2008, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643418





> There are times I feel that I'm a thread killer. I've been a member on several different boards, topics ranging from pets, to Religion and even plastic surgery and hysterectomies. Whenever I start a thread or reply, I rarely get replied to... O R ... I just kill the thread altogether. Do you know what that can do to a self-esteem?
> 
> My mother always taught me: to have friends, you must show yourself friendly... and I do.. I think I'm a likeable person. Although, self-praise is no reccomendation... I think I'm fairly intelligent.. I went to college... I have vaired interests... I even have friends in the 'real' world
> 
> I guess maybe I'm just being hormonal.. does anyone else feel like they are a thread killer??? Or is it just me? :embarrassed:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling like crying,
> 
> Talli[/B]



What hysterectomies forum do you belong to?
[/B][/QUOTE]






hystersisters.com been a while since I posted on it.. but I do go back and read from time to time. My hysterversary will be January 21st. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks, I don't remember my hysterversary date! just the month. may


----------



## PuttiePie

Please do not feel badly when a thread is not responded to! I have some threads that get 40 something responses and some that get 8...People are busy etc and sometimes threads get buried and people miss them if they are using the VIEW NEW THREADS tool on forum. I saw someone said something about a clique on here? There are so many members, IGNORE that if you feel that way...Try to realize that people view and don't always comment....There are some people that go out of their way NOT to post to certain people (poor powerless creatures) but they are just ill mannered...Seriously, ignore them and try to have fun. There are enough decent truthful loving kind souls here....Please do not feel badly!! x00x0x0x N


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I have to bring up a memory I have of posts ... I'm sure some here will remember) 
Once I double posted by mistake... I eliminated all the text on the second post but couldn't delete the actual "post"... it had NOTHING! in it except maybe 'sorry double post".... 
Ya know that thread had a HUGE! number of replies!!!!!!! about NOTHING!!! :smrofl: :smrofl: Now, come ON.. HOW profound !! is that!!! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## MandyMc65

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 1 2008, 11:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643480


> I have to bring up a memory I have of posts ... I'm sure some here will remember)
> Once I double posted by mistake... I eliminated all the text on the second post but couldn't delete the actual "post"... it had NOTHING! in it except maybe 'sorry double post"....
> Ya know that thread had a HUGE! number of replies!!!!!!! about NOTHING!!! :smrofl: :smrofl: Now, come ON.. HOW profound !! is that!!! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:[/B]



I just HAD to find it! :rofl: 

Double Post Link


----------



## PuttiePie

:biggrin: SEE!!! Nosy people...makes no sense, no rhyme or reason, please don't take it to heart. xx0x00x !!!!! N


----------



## beckybc03

Don't feel bad!! I posted a new thread on Saturday about teeth scaling as an option instead of having a full dental. It took over a day to get a single response and that single response was the only response.


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 1 2008, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643480


> I have to bring up a memory I have of posts ... I'm sure some here will remember)
> Once I double posted by mistake... I eliminated all the text on the second post but couldn't delete the actual "post"... it had NOTHING! in it except maybe 'sorry double post"....
> Ya know that thread had a HUGE! number of replies!!!!!!! about NOTHING!!! :smrofl: :smrofl: Now, come ON.. HOW profound !! is that!!! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:[/B]



LMAO ~ Your postings, about nothing, are very profound. Isn't that funny. I also deleted one of my own threads,
and folks took notice ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I was talking to LBB about the "invisible" thread. He said, *"You're ALL invisible, what's the problem" :smrofl: *


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (BeckyBC03 @ Oct 1 2008, 03:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643504


> Don't feel bad!! I posted a new thread on Saturday about teeth scaling as an option instead of having a full dental. It took over a day to get a single response and that single response was the only response.[/B]


Becky, I don't recall ever seeing that thread. Sometimes I think some threads don't pop up in the "View New Posts" link. I have no idea why not but all of a sudden a thread will come up for me that is not new but I've never seen it before...


----------



## theboyz

Talli..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Bob and Marsha


----------



## Deborah

Don't feel bad happens to me too. I will probably kill this thread also. The other problem I have is I feel once I start responding I need to answer every post and run out of time. I also usually end up posting here as the thread is going to end.
I also feel bad when people post pictures and I so love looking at them but by the time I get on There are no more adjectives to comment on the pictures. So it is either post to all or post to none.
I also sometimes reply to a post and then have more to say which I just should start another post because my reply gets lost in the mix of the original post.
I think everyone on here are extremely nice and I'll probably kill this thread.


----------



## jodublin

I'm glad you are feeling better now and enjoy your wine. 

Heres to friends and to the people we can count on when we need them! :drinkup:
[/QUOTE]

:grouphug: jo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Talli...
If you go to read that link that was posted about my "Nothing" thread.... you may just start counting your blessings!! :smrofl: 

PS I just went to re-read and it still amazes me and cracks me up!! :wacko1: :HistericalSmiley: :wacko1:


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 1 2008, 02:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643530


> Talli...
> If you go to read that link that was posted about my "Nothing" thread.... you may just start counting your blessings!! :smrofl:
> 
> PS I just went to re-read and it still amazes me and cracks me up!! :wacko1: :HistericalSmiley: :wacko1:[/B]



LMFAO ~ I went back and read it, too. I mean "really", what's wrong with Steve :HistericalSmiley: 

Oh, my, I'm crackin' myself up. :smrofl:


----------



## mimi2

I've felt the same way too - many times. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Oct 1 2008, 03:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643558


> I've felt the same way too - many times. :grouphug:[/B]



Nope, don't EVER feel that way!! You have far too many who love you.

LBB is now, quite upset. Trust me, you don't want to upset LBB ~ :new_shocked: 

So here's a thread, I started. Two people responded, and I was the final
response ~ :HistericalSmiley: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=26533&hl=

That's just one, of MANY. I don't care, though. My mouth will continue, with, or without
responses ~ :smrofl:


----------



## mimi2

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 1 2008, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643567


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Oct 1 2008, 03:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643558





> I've felt the same way too - many times. :grouphug:[/B]



Nope, don't EVER feel that way!! You have far too many who love you.

LBB is now, quite upset. Trust me, you don't want to upset LBB ~ :new_shocked: 

So here's a thread, I started. Two people responded, and I was the final
response ~ :HistericalSmiley: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=26533&hl=

That's just one, of MANY. I don't care, though. My mouth will continue, with, or without
responses ~ :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks Deb, you always make me laugh which always makes me feel better!  Tell LBB I love him! :wub:


----------



## joyomom

Here you go Talli :grouphug: and for all the wonderful people on SM who responded :grouphug: !

Postings, emails, cyber friends, anything that involves the written word (and even emoticons) are a whole new area that many people are learning to interpret and make sense of in today's world.
It is difficult at times to hear the "voice" behind the words when it comes across cyberspace. 
I know many times, I just type random thoughts quickly. I go back reread something and think what am I saying?? 
And I was the writer! :HistericalSmiley: :wacko1: 
I can definitely relate to being a thread killer b/c I am a charter member of that club! :wavetowel2: 

So here is to all the people who make this forum a great place to come and learn, share and be friends! :SM Rocks!: 
:cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Cosy

ROTFL Funny thread. 
I've killed a few threads too :Bad day: but I just tell myself they needed to be. :walklikeanegyptian: 
Sometimes it's coincidental and sometimes not. :shy: LOLOL


----------



## susie and sadie

Oh, please don't feel bad. There are so many wonderful people on here who really do care. :grouphug: 

I love reading everyone's threads, but I often feel I don't have anything to contribute or someone has already said what I would have, so I don't always reply. And I always seem to have a VERY hard time expressing myself and trying to find the right words to say :blush: .

I have also at times felt like a thread killer, so I'm glad I'm not the only one  ! And sometimes I do feel invisible, but I'm a bit shy and actually feel comfortable just fading into the background :embarrassed: ! I felt EXTREMELY awkward when I first started posting, and I still get embarrassed at times seeing my words up there for everyone to see! :brownbag:


----------



## 5maltsmom

QUOTE (vjw @ Oct 1 2008, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643448


> Talli it has nothing to do with you. I don't always have time to respond to every post, so I usually just respond to the posts in which I can offer suggestions. I'm assume there's a lot of others who also do this.
> 
> However, there is one thing which bothers me about this forum is that there is a core group of people (clique) who always respond to each others posts and they pretty much ignore the non-core groups posts and questions. This IS sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joy[/B]


BINGO!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Oct 1 2008, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643618


> QUOTE (vjw @ Oct 1 2008, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643448





> Talli it has nothing to do with you. I don't always have time to respond to every post, so I usually just respond to the posts in which I can offer suggestions. I'm assume there's a lot of others who also do this.
> 
> However, there is one thing which bothers me about this forum is that there is a core group of people (clique) who always respond to each others posts and they pretty much ignore the non-core groups posts and questions. This IS sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joy[/B]


BINGO!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh goodness. I so disagree. We do have folks, who have become friends. Many live in the
same area, so they have meet ups. Some talk thru PM's, as they have much in common.

Several, become "buddies" thru our chat room. Nothing wrong with that. Of course they 
respond to certain threads. Heck, chances are they were on the phone with the OP the 
night before. 

I must say, when it gets right down to it, we are ALL here for each other. Thru thick, or thin.

I do take comfort in the fact, that I can count on each, and every one, of you. 

You are ALL so awesome. :tender:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

hugs to you :grouphug: I'm sorry, I also read most of the posts but don't always reply.


----------



## 5maltsmom

Oh thank goodness, I didn't kill the thread about killing the thread, YET!!!


----------



## Cosy

I think, for most of us, it's difficult to post to all threads. I've tried it and it takes a lot of time, especially
with a tempermental computer. :shocked: 
Also, there have been so many new posters the past month or so that the board is really busier than
ever for the most part. Hard to keep up!
Hugs to all who may feel invisible and to those who aren't


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Oct 1 2008, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643637


> Oh thank goodness, I didn't kill the thread about killing the thread, YET!!! [/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

No way!!! Give me a minute. I want to be the one to kill the "thread", about killing threads ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Oh, I have an idea!! Let's just kill Steve instead ~ :Girl power: 

Sorry, Steve. Just havin' fun. Yep, at your expense. Are you ready for LBB?? 
His cape is on. He'll be leaving shortly.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Deb... I bet Steve doesn't even know he's a 'winner" yet!LOL ... SURPRISE, SURPRISE, SURPRISE!! :chili: 


Ok now I!!!!! want to be the one who kills this thread! I have a reputation to uphold folks!!! :smtease:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Ok now on to a totally different subject!!! We should have a designated Birthday greeter!!! Just because sometimes we have birthday wishes galore and then sometimes no one wishes some members a Happy Birthday!! I think it makes people feel good to be remembered on their special date. I won't give any examples. :behindsofa: Only a thought.


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Oct 1 2008, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643418


> There are times I feel that I'm a thread killer. I've been a member on several different boards, topics ranging from pets, to Religion and even plastic surgery and hysterectomies. Whenever I start a thread or reply, I rarely get replied to... O R ... I just kill the thread altogether. Do you know what that can do to a self-esteem?
> 
> My mother always taught me: to have friends, you must show yourself friendly... and I do.. I think I'm a likeable person. Although, self-praise is no reccomendation... I think I'm fairly intelligent.. I went to college... I have vaired interests... I even have friends in the 'real' world
> 
> I guess maybe I'm just being hormonal.. does anyone else feel like they are a thread killer??? Or is it just me? :embarrassed:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling like crying,
> 
> Talli[/B]



So, does thinking you're a thread killer make you feel like this .......  

[attachment=41574:die_thread_die.jpg]


----------



## oiseaux

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 1 2008, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643630


> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Oct 1 2008, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643618





> QUOTE (vjw @ Oct 1 2008, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643448





> Talli it has nothing to do with you. I don't always have time to respond to every post, so I usually just respond to the posts in which I can offer suggestions. I'm assume there's a lot of others who also do this.
> 
> However, there is one thing which bothers me about this forum is that there is a core group of people (clique) who always respond to each others posts and they pretty much ignore the non-core groups posts and questions. This IS sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joy[/B]


BINGO!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh goodness. I so disagree. We do have folks, who have become friends. Many live in the
same area, so they have meet ups. Some talk thru PM's, as they have much in common.

Several, become "buddies" thru our chat room. Nothing wrong with that. Of course they 
respond to certain threads. Heck, chances are they were on the phone with the OP the 
night before. 

I must say, when it gets right down to it, we are ALL here for each other. Thru thick, or thin.

I do take comfort in the fact, that I can count on each, and every one, of you. 

You are ALL so awesome. :tender:
[/B][/QUOTE]
That was lovely, Deb! And Talli, don't feel that way. Many of us have posted at least once with no reply. Here's one of mine: book inquiry thread. I figured no one's actually read it yet. I'm going to wait to read it anyway since work got super busy again. And as far as being the last to post on a thread, all good things come to end and when they do there's a great new post to read after that! :biggrin: It doesn't bother me and, bottom line, I'm just glad we can all share in this wonderful community that helps us and our furkids. Stay well! Ciao! :Flowers 2:


----------



## vjw

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 1 2008, 07:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643657


> Ok now on to a totally different subject!!! We should have a designated Birthday greeter!!! Just because sometimes we have birthday wishes galore and then sometimes no one wishes some members a Happy Birthday!! I think it makes people feel good to be remembered on their special date. I won't give any examples. :behindsofa: Only a thought. [/B]




:brownbag: Belated Happy Birthday Maggie!!!! 


I know I miss some birthdays because I forget to go to the bottom of the page to look. When I log on I just go straight to the "View New Posts" button.



Joy


----------



## The A Team

Holy Mackeral, is this thread still going? I replied to this hours ago! 


....ok, now it'll die. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Oct 1 2008, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643660


> QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Oct 1 2008, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643418





> There are times I feel that I'm a thread killer. I've been a member on several different boards, topics ranging from pets, to Religion and even plastic surgery and hysterectomies. Whenever I start a thread or reply, I rarely get replied to... O R ... I just kill the thread altogether. Do you know what that can do to a self-esteem?
> 
> My mother always taught me: to have friends, you must show yourself friendly... and I do.. I think I'm a likeable person. Although, self-praise is no reccomendation... I think I'm fairly intelligent.. I went to college... I have vaired interests... I even have friends in the 'real' world
> 
> I guess maybe I'm just being hormonal.. does anyone else feel like they are a thread killer??? Or is it just me? :embarrassed:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling like crying,
> 
> Talli[/B]



So, does thinking you're a thread killer make you feel like this .......  

[attachment=41574:die_thread_die.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]


OMG!!! That's flippin' hilarious :smrofl: 

I'm going to save that for some of my stupid threads!! 
There have been many, which I just wanted to "go away" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 1 2008, 06:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643656


> Deb... I bet Steve doesn't even know he's a 'winner" yet!LOL ... SURPRISE, SURPRISE, SURPRISE!! :chili:
> 
> 
> Ok now I!!!!! want to be the one who kills this thread! I have a reputation to uphold folks!!! :smtease:[/B]



I'm thinking he's aware of his "win", as I've been told there is a U-Haul at his house.
He, and Peg, are frantically shoving their belongings in it ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

And look lady!!! I also have a reputation. Oh, ooops, wrong reputation. But still....


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Oct 1 2008, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643660


> QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Oct 1 2008, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643418





> There are times I feel that I'm a thread killer. I've been a member on several different boards, topics ranging from pets, to Religion and even plastic surgery and hysterectomies. Whenever I start a thread or reply, I rarely get replied to... O R ... I just kill the thread altogether. Do you know what that can do to a self-esteem?
> 
> My mother always taught me: to have friends, you must show yourself friendly... and I do.. I think I'm a likeable person. Although, self-praise is no reccomendation... I think I'm fairly intelligent.. I went to college... I have vaired interests... I even have friends in the 'real' world
> 
> I guess maybe I'm just being hormonal.. does anyone else feel like they are a thread killer??? Or is it just me? :embarrassed:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling like crying,
> 
> Talli[/B]



So, does thinking you're a thread killer make you feel like this .......  

[attachment=41574:die_thread_die.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]



:smrofl: That is toooooo funny!!!! Again, I reiterate... I love you guys.. you are the best and have managed to pull me out of my self-pity. You are ALL special and mean so much to me!


Now the thread can officically die! :hugging: Cuz I am the OFFICIAL thread killer.. along with the whole lot of you. hahahaha


----------



## coco

QUOTE (vjw @ Oct 1 2008, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643448


> Talli it has nothing to do with you. I don't always have time to respond to every post, so I usually just respond to the posts in which I can offer suggestions. I'm assume there's a lot of others who also do this.
> 
> However, there is one thing which bothers me about this forum is that there is a core group of people (clique) who always respond to each others posts and they pretty much ignore the non-core groups posts and questions. This IS sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joy[/B]


Knowing this isn't going to go over well, but I totally agree with you, Joy. Thanks for saying exactly what I feel, too.


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Oct 1 2008, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643713


> Now the thread can officically die! :hugging: Cuz I am the OFFICIAL thread killer.. along with the whole lot of you. hahahaha[/B]



Over my dead body!! Terry, Pat, and I, are in a competition here.

I will WIN


----------



## SueC

O.K., this thread can't die til we all get up the chance to admit we feel unpopular sometimes. (I think Junior High lives on and pops up it's head whenever it's least wanted.) :smmadder: I'm always afraid people are sick of seeing my comments-so I read all, post to some, and then try to "spare people" by not posting on any more that day! :behindsofa: But it's all in my head :wacko1: (I hope), because I have received nice comments :flowers: and friendly PM's by many people on this forum. :smootch: Thanks to all of you who have made friends with me, I really appreciate it. :heart:


----------



## mom2bijou

Ok...well I wasnt' going to respond b/c I didn't know if the thread was done...but since it's still going....I'm gonna jump in. I agree....I think we all feel like that "invisible" from time to time. Threads can get overwhelming esp if you have been m.i.a. from SM in a few days. So reading them all and responding can be tough. Plus other times I think I may something that doesn't make much sense. LOL Overall though...I think just being a member on SM is the most important thing. Learning new things to make B&E's life better...and hearing all about everyone else's spoiled maltese is why this forum is so great....and addicting! 

BTW....I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Cosy

I understand the clique mentality and how that can rear it's head on forums here and there.
I'd like to think those who notice it choose to ignore and go on because we all have something
to offer.........even if it's invisibility LOL! <just kidding!>


----------



## coco

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Oct 1 2008, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643733


> I understand the clique mentality and how that can rear it's head on forums here and there.
> I'd like to think those who notice it choose to ignore and go on because we all have something
> to offer.........even if it's invisibility LOL! <just kidding!>[/B]



Well, Brit, I am giving you the chance NOT to kill this thread. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I'll be the heavy this time. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (Coco @ Oct 1 2008, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643734


> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Oct 1 2008, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643733





> I understand the clique mentality and how that can rear it's head on forums here and there.
> I'd like to think those who notice it choose to ignore and go on because we all have something
> to offer.........even if it's invisibility LOL! <just kidding!>[/B]



Well, Brit, I am giving you the chance NOT to kill this thread. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I'll be the heavy this time. :chili: :chili: :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Once again: No Way. I'm the "heavy" here. I will kill this thread, if it kills ME ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

And LBB is reminding us, *we are all invisible*, in his eyes.

Oh, Buzz off LBB...Joplin


----------



## 5maltsmom

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 1 2008, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643747


> QUOTE (Coco @ Oct 1 2008, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643734





> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Oct 1 2008, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643733





> I understand the clique mentality and how that can rear it's head on forums here and there.
> I'd like to think those who notice it choose to ignore and go on because we all have something
> to offer.........even if it's invisibility LOL! <just kidding!>[/B]



Well, Brit, I am giving you the chance NOT to kill this thread. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I'll be the heavy this time. :chili: :chili: :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Once again: No Way. I'm the "heavy" here. I will kill this thread, if it kills ME ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

And LBB is reminding us, *we are all invisible*, in his eyes.

Oh, Buzz off LBB...Joplin


[/B][/QUOTE]

Which eyes? The google ones or the ones with the long eye lashes? :biggrin: Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## bonniesmom

Hey, it's been ten minutes - I'M the thread killer! :biggrin:


----------



## coco

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Oct 1 2008, 09:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643760


> Hey, it's been ten minutes - I'M the thread killer! :biggrin:[/B]


 :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: I feel so much better now. Okay, I'll give it to you. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Oct 1 2008, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643759


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 1 2008, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643747





> QUOTE (Coco @ Oct 1 2008, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643734





> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Oct 1 2008, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643733





> I understand the clique mentality and how that can rear it's head on forums here and there.
> I'd like to think those who notice it choose to ignore and go on because we all have something
> to offer.........even if it's invisibility LOL! <just kidding!>[/B]



Well, Brit, I am giving you the chance NOT to kill this thread. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I'll be the heavy this time. :chili: :chili: :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Once again: No Way. I'm the "heavy" here. I will kill this thread, if it kills ME ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

And LBB is reminding us, *we are all invisible*, in his eyes.

Oh, Buzz off LBB...Joplin


[/B][/QUOTE]

Which eyes? The google ones or the ones with the long eye lashes? :biggrin: Sorry, I couldn't resist.

[/B][/QUOTE]

The "google" ones, with the eyelashes. He loves them!! 

He's soooo funny. He's running around with them on now. His head goes from side, to side,
and they clink around, in the plastic. He seems to think it's the greatest invention, since
sliced bread ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy

QUOTE (Coco @ Oct 1 2008, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643764


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Oct 1 2008, 09:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643760





> Hey, it's been ten minutes - I'M the thread killer! :biggrin:[/B]


 :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: I feel so much better now. Okay, I'll give it to you. :chili: :chili: :chili: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I gotcha covered Mary Ann.


----------



## bonniesmom

OK Deb - you win. But I'm gonna make you do one more post to be THE ONE!


----------



## momtoboo

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Oct 1 2008, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643730


> Ok...well I wasnt' going to respond b/c I didn't know if the thread was done...but since it's still going....I'm gonna jump in. I agree....I think we all feel like that "invisible" from time to time. Threads can get overwhelming esp if you have been m.i.a. from SM in a few days. So reading them all and responding can be tough. Plus other times I think I may something that doesn't make much sense. LOL Overall though...I think just being a member on SM is the most important thing. Learning new things to make B&E's life better...and hearing all about everyone else's spoiled maltese is why this forum is so great....and addicting!
> 
> BTW....I hope you are feeling better! [/B]



You just said what I wanted to say but you said it better. And I know I'm invisible at least 50% of the time.


----------



## babygirlmom

I have felt that way a lot of times. I don't always have time to post, but I do enjoy reading the post...except for the sad ones. I have such a soft heart for hurting puppies...I have to force myself not to read them. Not because I don't care, but because I can only go through so many box's of Kleenex.

I have learned a lot through SM & Babygirl & I have been the better for it.

I doubt that anyone would not like you because of your "red" hair! LOL!


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Oct 1 2008, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643775


> OK Deb - you win. But I'm gonna make you do one more post to be THE ONE![/B]



hahaha ~ If this post goes on, I'm going to start telling jokes.

Now, for those of you, who have heard my lame jokes, you KNOW
it will be a rather quick death to the thread. I hate to pull that card,
but, if needed to win, I will stoop pretty low. Yes, low, I say LOWWWW.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 1 2008, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643788


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Oct 1 2008, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643775





> OK Deb - you win. But I'm gonna make you do one more post to be THE ONE![/B]



hahaha ~ If this post goes on, I'm going to start telling jokes.

Now, for those of you, who have heard my lame jokes, you KNOW
it will be a rather quick death to the thread. I hate to pull that card,
but, if needed to win, I will stoop pretty low. Yes, low, I say LOWWWW.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well Toots.... .. better get the jokes out... I'M baaaaaaccckk!!!!


----------



## bonniesmom

:beating a dead horse: OK - I SURRENDER!! :yield: I think it's between Deb and Terry - but I'll be watching...


----------



## Tallulah's Mom

OMG!!! I thought it was just me!!!  :smheat: After everyone's posts I'm glad to see it's not that way at all!! 
I'm so sorry you felt bad, please don't feel sad!!
:wine: 

Except now, I have this sneaking suspicion that when I check back tomorrow this post will be locked. 
Right after my post of course. :dothewave: :hiding:


----------



## TheButtercup

because i enjoy beating dead horses.... (DISCLAIMER... I DON'T, and besides, I have never even been NEAR a dead horse...most living horses scare the bejeeezus out of me, and i'd enjoy beating dead bejeezuses MUCH more!)

re: cliquey people.... some people have known one another longer than others. there's a ton of us who knew one another on the AOL maltese forum, yorkietalk, maltesetalk, etc, so because we've known one another before we got here, does that make us horrible clique-y people? we all have different comfort levels with different people, you know? 

i don't always reply to threads. i click "view new posts" and rarely read more than 5-6 threads a day. it's not that i dont CARE, but it's just i happen to have a lot going on and dont have the TIME to go thru every single thread AND reply. does that make ME a horrible person? probably LOL. and i rarely read/reply to non-maltese related threads because i don't have anything to add!!!!!

when you're on forums for a while, i think you tend to gravitiate toward people that are like you. and i'm not so sure that (either) deb (3maltmom or totallytotoandtuffy), lori, brit, reaallllly want to know that i think they are like me in ANY way :HistericalSmiley: but most of them have known me since before i got buttercup. and sure, i've made friends along the way! my pm box is full of messages from people i've only recently started talking to. we are always ALL constantly making new friends. it just takes me longer than others because i take the occasional sabbatical from the board. :wine: :wine: :wine: 

just my two cents. 

horrible person,
ann marie

ps... i've started a number of threads and by like, two days later... i've forgotten all about them myself. lol. so i'm lucky i never see how many people read/reply to them LMAO!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 1 2008, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643419


> LOL ~ I was talking to Suz (Teddyandme) the other day.
> 
> She said everytime she posts, that's the end of the thread. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Don't feel badly. You're awesome. Good heavens, I've shot down
> threads with my big mouth, to the point they were deleted :smrofl:[/B]


We don't delete them, we just have a place to keep 'em where only the mods can see them. I was meaning to ask you about that too Deb, as you seem to have more posts than anyone, in our hidden area.....
:smtease:


----------



## Max & Rocky

QUOTE


> Do you ever feel like you're invisible[/B]



Yes... but especially for me.... there are times this is a GOOD thing!


----------



## Max & Rocky

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Oct 1 2008, 08:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643808


> because i enjoy beating dead horses.... (DISCLAIMER... I DON'T, and besides, I have never even been NEAR a dead horse...most living horses scare the bejeeezus out of me, and i'd enjoy beating dead bejeezuses MUCH more!)
> 
> ps... i've started a number of threads and by like, two days later... i've forgotten all about them myself. lol. so i'm lucky i never see how many people read/reply to them LMAO!!![/B]


I thought this looked like you...  

:beating a dead horse: :beating a dead horse: :beating a dead horse: 


This is me... :hiding: :smhelp:


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Oct 1 2008, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643815


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 1 2008, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643419





> LOL ~ I was talking to Suz (Teddyandme) the other day.
> 
> She said everytime she posts, that's the end of the thread. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Don't feel badly. You're awesome. Good heavens, I've shot down
> threads with my big mouth, to the point they were deleted :smrofl:[/B]


We don't delete them, we just have a place to keep 'em where only the mods cane see them. I was meaning to ask you about that too Deb, as you seem to have more posts than anyone, in our hidden area.....
:smtease: 


[/B][/QUOTE]


Look here, Mr Invisible Man, I'll sooooo win. Yes, you're back, but you do have competition with Terry, Pat, and me.

I do believe one of us with "kill" this thread. History shows it would be you. NOT gonna happen this time, pal. :HistericalSmiley: 

Oh yes, I'll be pulling out the jokes.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Sam is a new resident at the retirement home. Sarah zeroes in on him and strikes up a conversation:

Sarah: I see you're new here, Sam.
Sam: Yes, I am new.
Sarah: So, tell me about yourself.
Sam: Well, you may not want to hear it.
Sarah: Come on, Sam.
Sam: Ok, you asked for it. You see, um, well, I, uh, killed my wife.
Sarah: So, you're single??

:smrofl: :smrofl: Come on, Deb - you're up!!


----------



## bonniesmom

Hi Linda - I see you had to get into the act too - good, more competition for the others! (I'm officially out of the running - just
butting in occasionally.)


----------



## 3Maltmom

A guy found a sheep and showed him to a policeman. 

The policeman said, "Take that sheep to the zoo, now." 

Next day the policeman sees the man with the sheep again. 

The policeman stops the guy and says, "What on earth are you doing with that sheep?" 

The guy says, "What is there to do? Yesterday I took him to the zoo and now I''m taking him to the movies."


----------



## 3Maltmom

Grandkid asks:

What's that wrinkly thing on Grandma?

Answer: Grandpa


----------



## bonniesmom

Well, Deb, can't say you didn't warn us... :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Oct 2 2008, 01:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643861


> Well, Deb, can't say you didn't warn us... :biggrin:[/B]



LMAO ~ The worst are yet to come :HistericalSmiley: 

I'm determined to win the "kill" thread :smrofl: 

I'm sure Linda will come up with a few sucky jokes, just to throw me off.

It won't work Linda. I have a plan. Yep, a sucky joke plan. B) 

I also know Terry has a joke in store. Oh, yes, I'm sure it totally sucks.
So does Pat. Bring it on girls!!! :Girl power:


----------



## SueC

O.K. Deb, here's evidence of a sad life. :HistericalSmiley: It's 1:00 a.m. and I'm checking on this thread to see if you posted more "funny" jokes. :huh:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

:w00t: I went to bed and came back and see the competition has increased :smstarz: .... though I do feel Deb is still the leading contender. However, I just know she has a book there at her desk called "1000 lamest jokes" :smstarz: and for the sake of others I'll do my civic duty and concede to her. 
Congtatulations Deb!! .. you win!! 
I'll now leave and go have some nourishment after this grueling competition! :wine: 

Oh wait!!!... I'm still the last! :yahoo: 


SEE, Talli??? I told ya you might want to count your blessings !!! LOL


----------



## sophie

Gee, another thread I missed. :brownbag: I often read threads holding both babies so replying is near impossible or I'm sneaking a peak at work and think I'll reply later and then forget (darn that view new posts link) - I think I miss a lot using that link. 

And, about cliques - I think it's great that some have become such great friends because of this board. I don't believe they mean to exclude anyone though or don't reply to someone on purpose. 

I've often thought of myself as a thread killer although I've never heard that term before, but it's usually because I post in the middle of the night and to older threads.

Come on, Deb and Linda, I need a <strike>lame</strike> good joke this morning.

Oh, and the post about not being liked in school because you had red hair - I went through the same thing as a young "brillo head" child. The neighborhood kids actually had a parade in front of my house with signs about how they didn't like me because of my hair! I just thought what dorks! I think they're in prison now anyway. j/k

And, another problem I have is that when I do decide to post I write too much. I'm rambling again.

Okay,someone post so I'm not the thread killer.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom

QUOTE (Sophie @ Oct 2 2008, 07:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643940


> Gee, another thread I missed. :brownbag: I often read threads holding both babies so replying is near impossible or I'm sneaking a peak at work and think I'll reply later and then forget (darn that view new posts link) - I think I miss a lot using that link.
> 
> And, about cliques - I think it's great that some have become such great friends because of this board. I don't believe they mean to exclude anyone though or don't reply to someone on purpose.
> 
> I've often thought of myself as a thread killer although I've never heard that term before, but it's usually because I post in the middle of the night and to older threads.
> 
> Come on, Deb and Linda, I need a <strike>lame</strike> good joke this morning.
> 
> Oh, and the post about not being liked in school because you had red hair - I went through the same thing as a young "brillo head" child. The neighborhood kids actually had a parade in front of my house with signs about how they didn't like me because of my hair! I just thought what dorks! I think they're in prison now anyway. j/k
> 
> And, another problem I have is that when I do decide to post I write too much. I'm rambling again.
> 
> Okay,someone post so I'm not the thread killer.[/B]


Now you're not the thread killer, I'm the official thread killer!! :beating a dead horse: 

I'm like you, I come on late or quickly in the morning, so I miss all the action. I do think everyone is great on here for sure. By the way I love all the new smileys!! Especially: :cheer: :wavetowel2: :dothewave: arty: :wine: 

And of course every member here: :SM Rocks!:


----------



## mpappie

hi, you all can't kill this thread because it must fall to me :biggrin: The official thread killer :goof:


----------



## angelsmom

Sorry to do this folks but I know for sure that I am the best at killing a thread :brownbag:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

You are *all *officially crazy!!!! And I love ya! :SM Rocks!:


----------



## The A Team

....there. I can't think of a thing to say...but I'm not letting you kill this thread  

......this could go on forever :shocked:


----------



## Max & Rocky

I KNOW this thread is about me...




(I'm paranoid and the invisible thread killer)
B)


----------



## njdrake

I'm really enjoying this thread. LOL 
Does anyone know what the longest threat on SM is? I'm thinking that with all this competition this may end up being the record breaker. There's way to many self proclaimed thread killers on this forum for this to just go away quietly.


----------



## rosietoby

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Oct 1 2008, 06:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643618


> QUOTE (vjw @ Oct 1 2008, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643448





> Talli it has nothing to do with you. I don't always have time to respond to every post, so I usually just respond to the posts in which I can offer suggestions. I'm assume there's a lot of others who also do this.
> 
> However, there is one thing which bothers me about this forum is that there is a core group of people (clique) who always respond to each others posts and they pretty much ignore the non-core groups posts and questions. This IS sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joy[/B]


BINGO!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't agree at all, I love reading everyone's posts. They are just close friends and enjoying SM just like we are.
I'm not good with words so I don't post too often. I read all new posts at least 3x a day if not more! I know, it's sad.
Robin


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Okay, here's a real groaner:

Grandma is walking down the street, with her grandson in his stroller. Grandson is around 12 years old.
Passerby comments - what a lovely boy! Is he sick? Can't he walk?
Grandma: Oh, sure he can walk, but thank God he doesn't have to.

(Insert groan - you asked for it, Deb!!)


----------



## 3Maltmom

Okay, Linda. You are in the lead. That joke is sooo stupid, I actually laughed :HistericalSmiley: 

A woman walks into a shop that sells expensive Persian Rugs. 

Looking around, she spots the perfect rug, walks over and inspects it. 

As she bends to feel the texture of the rug she farts loudly. 

Very embarrassed she looks around nervously to see if anyone has noticed her 'little accident' and hopes a sales person does not pop up right now. 

As she turns back, there standing next to her is a salesman. "Good day Ma'am, how may we help you today?" 

Very uncomfortably she asks, "How much does this rug cost?" 

He answers, "Lady if you farted just touching it, you're gonna crap your pants when you hear what the price is."


----------



## 3Maltmom

A man and his wife were having an argument about who should brew the coffee each morning. 

The wife said, "You should do it, because you get up first, and then we don't have to wait as long to get our coffee". 

The husband said, " You are in charge of the cooking around here and you should do it, because that is your job, and I can just wait for my coffee." 

Wife replies, "No you should do it, and besides it is in the Bible that the man should do the coffee." 

Husband replies, " I can't believe that, show me." 

So she fetched the Bible, and opened the New Testament and shows him at the top of several pages, that it indeed says: 

"HEBREWS"


----------



## Cosy

Hahahaha!


I can kill this thread in two notes. :-D


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ok I was TRYING to stop the insanity but decided if ya can't fight em..join em LOL


Three vampires walk into a bar and sit down. The first vampire says,"I'd like a pint of blood."

The second vampire says,"I'd like a pint of blood, too." 

Then the third vampire says,"I'd like a pint a plasma." 

Then the bartender says,"OK, so let me get this straight, you want two bloods and a blood light?"




Hmmmm 
This just might make me da winnah!!!! :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 2 2008, 04:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644177


> Ok I was TRYING to stop the insanity but decided if ya can't fight em..join em LOL
> 
> 
> Three vampires walk into a bar and sit down. The first vampire says,"I'd like a pint of blood."
> 
> The second vampire says,"I'd like a pint of blood, too."
> 
> Then the third vampire says,"I'd like a pint a plasma."
> 
> Then the bartender says,"OK, so let me get this straight, you want two bloods and a blood light?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm
> This just might make me da winnah!!!! :walklikeanegyptian:[/B]



Ok, Terry - that should go in the Groaner Hall of Fame!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 2 2008, 04:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644177


> Ok I was TRYING to stop the insanity but decided if ya can't fight em..join em LOL
> 
> 
> Three vampires walk into a bar and sit down. The first vampire says,"I'd like a pint of blood."
> 
> The second vampire says,"I'd like a pint of blood, too."
> 
> Then the third vampire says,"I'd like a pint a plasma."
> 
> Then the bartender says,"OK, so let me get this straight, you want two bloods and a blood light?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm
> This just might make me da winnah!!!! :walklikeanegyptian:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: LOL ~ That was sooo stupid, it was funny :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom

Sometimes weird thoughts enter my head.

So I was thinking, if you had a dog who bit someone, as a result,
taken in to be euthanized. Why couldn't you just pull out
his teeth?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 2 2008, 05:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644216


> Sometimes weird thoughts enter my head.
> 
> So I was thinking, if you had a dog who bit someone, as a result,
> taken in to be euthanized. Why couldn't you just pull out
> his teeth?[/B]



Very good point! When I have weird thoughts, they never amount to anything - at least yours have a process!! :rockon: :rochard:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Of course, everyone knows the acute angina joke...right?


----------



## SueC

A man & wife entered a dentist's office. The Wife said, "I want a tooth pulled. I don't want gas or Novocain because I'm in a terrible hurry. Just pull the tooth as quickly as possible." You're a brave woman said the dentist. Now, Show me which tooth it is.The wife turns to her husband and says "Open your mouth and show the dentist which tooth it is, dear."


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 2 2008, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644235


> Of course, everyone knows the acute angina joke...right?[/B]



<blockquote>A prostitute is recently diagnosed with heart trouble but decides to go to "work" anyway. 

She is approached by a potential customer and tells him, "It's gonna be 50 dollars, but I have to tell you, I have acute angina."

He replies, "Well I hope so, because your face is kind of ugly."



</blockquote>


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 2 2008, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644238


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 2 2008, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644235





> Of course, everyone knows the acute angina joke...right?[/B]



<blockquote>A prostitute is recently diagnosed with heart trouble but decides to go to "work" anyway. 

She is approached by a potential customer and tells him, "It's gonna be 50 dollars, but I have to tell you, I have acute angina."

He replies, "Well I hope so, because your face is kind of ugly."



</blockquote>
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's a variation I hadn't heard!!

Sam meets Jan in the nursing home, and they develop a friendship. They decide to take it a step further, but, due to their age, they take it very slowly. One night, they agree that it's time for the final step, and they go to Jan's room. Sam waits in bed while Jan undresses. She says to him, as she's removing her bra, "I have to tell you, I have acute angina". Sam says - "Well I hope so, because your t*ts really stink!"


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Oct 2 2008, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644194


> QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 2 2008, 04:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644177





> Ok I was TRYING to stop the insanity but decided if ya can't fight em..join em LOL
> 
> 
> Three vampires walk into a bar and sit down. The first vampire says,"I'd like a pint of blood."
> 
> The second vampire says,"I'd like a pint of blood, too."
> 
> Then the third vampire says,"I'd like a pint a plasma."
> 
> Then the bartender says,"OK, so let me get this straight, you want two bloods and a blood light?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm
> This just might make me da winnah!!!! :walklikeanegyptian:[/B]



Ok, Terry - that should go in the Groaner Hall of Fame!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ahh thank you my dear!!! I worked hard at finding that one :yahoo: :smrofl:


----------



## The A Team

Holy Mackeral - what's going on here - has everyone lost their minds?? Is this the never ending "stupid joke" thread? :HistericalSmiley: They are pretty funny - the ones I read anyway..... :biggrin:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

It should stop soon..... it's almost time for "meds" :smrofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 2 2008, 07:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644280


> It should stop soon..... it's almost time for "meds" :smrofl:[/B]


If by meds, you mean wine and margaritas-- :rockon: artytime: :wine: :drinkup: :dancing banana:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Oh I just HAD to do this one.. then I'm done....maybe!

A blonde opened a box of cheerios and said, "Look, donut seeds!!"


----------



## jodublin

Reily went to trial for armed robbery,the jury forman came out and announced Not guilty. thats grand shouted reily ...Does that mean i can keep the money?


----------



## bonniesmom

OK - now I'm confused. Are we trying to KILL this thread or keep it going??? :smtease: :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Oct 2 2008, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644300


> OK - now I'm confused. Are we trying to KILL this thread or keep it going??? :smtease: :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


I'm not sure, Dorothy, but I'm lovin' the jokes--I can always use new material! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

The patient shook his doctor's hand in gratitude and said:"Since we are the best of friends, I would not want to insult you by offering payment. But I would like for you to know that I had mentioned you in my will."

"That is very kind of you," said the doctor emotionally, and then added, "Can I see that prescription I just gave you? I'd like to make a little change..."


----------



## The A Team

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 2 2008, 07:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644295


> Oh I just HAD to do this one.. then I'm done....maybe!
> 
> A blonde opened a box of cheerios and said, "Look, donut seeds!!"[/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## littlebit279

This thread is a riot!! I have been so depressed since Daisey was hit Saturday, but this is too funny! Now to officially kill this thread, A horse walks into a bar, the bartender says, why the long face? :beating a dead horse:


----------



## jen_hedz

Okay I have gotten a kick out of this thread and all the jokes so I decided to add one, lets see if I can kill the thread :biggrin:

A blonde woman mad at her husband for cheating on her decided she was going to blow up his car.........
she burnt her lips on the tailpipe!


----------



## littlebit279

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 2 2008, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644295


> Oh I just HAD to do this one.. then I'm done....maybe!
> 
> A blonde opened a box of cheerios and said, "Look, donut seeds!!"[/B]


 :good post - perfect 10: That is too funny! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky

QUOTE (njdrake @ Oct 2 2008, 07:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644032


> I'm really enjoying this thread. LOL
> Does anyone know what the longest threat on SM is? I'm thinking that with all this competition this may end up being the record breaker. There's way to many self proclaimed thread killers on this forum for this to just go away quietly.[/B]



Oh this has a LONG way to go.


I think my Snowy's babies play by play thread last year went to he low 1000 or 1100 something posts...


----------



## mimi2

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Knock Knock!
Doris.
Doris, who?
Doris locked, that's why I had to knock! </span>

:smtease:


----------



## precious paws

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Oct 2 2008, 05:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644348


> Okay I have gotten a kick out of this thread and all the jokes so I decided to add one, lets see if I can kill the thread :biggrin:
> 
> A blonde woman mad at her husband for cheating on her decided she was going to blow up his car.........
> she burnt her lips on the tailpipe! [/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 2 2008, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644295


> Oh I just HAD to do this one.. then I'm done....maybe!
> 
> A blonde opened a box of cheerios and said, "Look, donut seeds!!"[/B]



Laughed til I cried..... laughed so hard... tears won't stop! :smrofl:


----------



## coco

QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Oct 2 2008, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644383


> QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 2 2008, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644295





> Oh I just HAD to do this one.. then I'm done....maybe!
> 
> A blonde opened a box of cheerios and said, "Look, donut seeds!!"[/B]



Laughed til I cried..... laughed so hard... tears won't stop! :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay, but I'm sure not going to let you kill, yet another, thread. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Julie718

I haven't read the entire post...just the first couple of pages and then some of the jokes. I just wanted to respond and say I have felt and sometimes still feel the same way on this board. I didn't realize how many others feel the same way!


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

QUOTE (Coco @ Oct 2 2008, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644398


> QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Oct 2 2008, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644383





> QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 2 2008, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644295





> Oh I just HAD to do this one.. then I'm done....maybe!
> 
> A blonde opened a box of cheerios and said, "Look, donut seeds!!"[/B]



Laughed til I cried..... laughed so hard... tears won't stop! :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay, but I'm sure not going to let you kill, yet another, thread. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes... you must.. it's my thread... I should do the killin'! 'Course with all the 'groaner' jokes... you'd think that would've done a fine job of it! 

Never in my life would I have thought a thread I started end up with 9 pages and over 130 replies... I can't imagine one with over 1000! I've had a blast reading all of these... Ya'll are GREAT! :grouphug:


----------



## coco

QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Oct 2 2008, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644402


> QUOTE (Coco @ Oct 2 2008, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644398





> QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Oct 2 2008, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644383





> QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 2 2008, 06:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644295





> Oh I just HAD to do this one.. then I'm done....maybe!
> 
> A blonde opened a box of cheerios and said, "Look, donut seeds!!"[/B]



Laughed til I cried..... laughed so hard... tears won't stop! :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay, but I'm sure not going to let you kill, yet another, thread. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes... you must.. it's my thread... I should do the killin'! 'Course with all the 'groaner' jokes... you'd think that would've done a fine job of it! 

Never in my life would I have thought a thread I started end up with 9 pages and over 130 replies... I can't imagine one with over 1000! I've had a blast reading all of these... Ya'll are GREAT! :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

To quote one of my most favorite men, "There you go again." I cannot allow you to be a thread killer. :innocent:


----------



## sophie

A burglar enters a house through a window, and hears someone say, "Jesus is watching!" the burglar gets nervous and stands perfectly still in the dark, waiting a couple minutes he hears nothing & decides to move.. Again he hears "Jesus is watching!". he see’s a parrot and asks, "Was that you" the parrot then says "Yes" the burglar, in relief.. asks the parrot, "What is your name?" the parrot says "Clarence" the burglar chuckles, "Who names their parrot Clarence?" the parrot replies, "The same idiot that names their roetweiler, Jesus


----------



## angel's mom

QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Oct 1 2008, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643418


> There are times I feel that I'm a thread killer. I've been a member on several different boards, topics ranging from pets, to Religion and even plastic surgery and hysterectomies. Whenever I start a thread or reply, I rarely get replied to... O R ... I just kill the thread altogether. Do you know what that can do to a self-esteem?
> 
> My mother always taught me: to have friends, you must show yourself friendly... and I do.. I think I'm a likeable person. Although, self-praise is no reccomendation... I think I'm fairly intelligent.. I went to college... I have vaired interests... I even have friends in the 'real' world
> 
> I guess maybe I'm just being hormonal.. does anyone else feel like they are a thread killer??? Or is it just me? :embarrassed:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling like crying,
> 
> Talli[/B]


Invisible, unlikeable, stupid... yelp - for me, it's called depression.


----------



## 5maltsmom

QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Oct 3 2008, 07:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644534


> QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Oct 1 2008, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643418





> There are times I feel that I'm a thread killer. I've been a member on several different boards, topics ranging from pets, to Religion and even plastic surgery and hysterectomies. Whenever I start a thread or reply, I rarely get replied to... O R ... I just kill the thread altogether. Do you know what that can do to a self-esteem?
> 
> My mother always taught me: to have friends, you must show yourself friendly... and I do.. I think I'm a likeable person. Although, self-praise is no reccomendation... I think I'm fairly intelligent.. I went to college... I have vaired interests... I even have friends in the 'real' world
> 
> I guess maybe I'm just being hormonal.. does anyone else feel like they are a thread killer??? Or is it just me? :embarrassed:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling like crying,
> 
> Talli[/B]


Invisible, unlikeable, stupid... yelp - for me, it's called depression.
[/B][/QUOTE]

How sad. I'm sure you're not any of these. There has to be something in your life to make your happy. Your malty?


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (vjw @ Oct 1 2008, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643448


> Talli it has nothing to do with you. I don't always have time to respond to every post, so I usually just respond to the posts in which I can offer suggestions. I'm assume there's a lot of others who also do this.
> 
> However, there is one thing which bothers me about this forum is that there is a core group of people (clique) who always respond to each others posts and they pretty much ignore the non-core groups posts and questions. This IS sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joy[/B]


I feel the same at times. It's like butting into a private conversation and I feel intrusive. Other times I just plunge right in and people have been very nice. It does keep me from responding lots of times though, like you said.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

QUOTE (paris @ Oct 1 2008, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643449


> yep, felt (feel) that way, too. That's the main reason I don't post much anymore. BUT I do read almost every single post and I love to look at all the pictures.[/B]


I feel the same way most of the time. It makes me feel insecure.


----------



## mimi2

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Oct 3 2008, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644872


> QUOTE (paris @ Oct 1 2008, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643449





> yep, felt (feel) that way, too. That's the main reason I don't post much anymore. BUT I do read almost every single post and I love to look at all the pictures.[/B]


I feel the same way most of the time. It makes me feel insecure.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Awww! Dixie's Mama and Paris, we've all felt this way at one time or another. I've left and come back many times! Sometimes because of an individual and other times just because life is busy. Please don't feel insecure and don't think you're intruding, the only person that "owns" this place is Joe!!! :grouphug:


----------



## sophie

QUOTE


> I feel the same at times. It's like butting into a private conversation and I feel intrusive. Other times I just plunge right in and people have been very nice. It does keep me from responding lots of times though, like you said.[/B]


I think most members on this forum or any other forum who have become such close friends is because they do plunge right in on conversations without worrying about whether they are being intrusive or not. Or one member decides to PM another member for the first time and a friendship develops. As it is a forum for all members I don't see how one's posting in reply to someone else's post could be considered instrusive in any way no matter the subject.

I know it can be difficult to do sometimes especially when I overthink what I am going to say. I know sometimes I'll start to post and then think oh, that sounds really stupid, or no one will be interested in that or I think I'm not making sense or whatever and then I'll just not post. Then I feel ridiculous because I didn't post because of my "fear" of what others will think of my post. For me it all boils down to just stopping myself from trying to anticipate what others will post in response to my posts and just posting. This is something I tend to do in face-to-face conversations, too. I've been working on it for years. :brownbag: I'll just say I may have "issues." Like right now, I'm thinking about deleting this before I hit the add reply button. And, then my brain feels like this: :exploding:


----------



## mysugarbears

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Oct 3 2008, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644872


> QUOTE (paris @ Oct 1 2008, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643449





> yep, felt (feel) that way, too. That's the main reason I don't post much anymore. BUT I do read almost every single post and I love to look at all the pictures.[/B]


I feel the same way most of the time. It makes me feel insecure.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I feel the same way at times. I'm working on not letting it bother me.


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (Sophie @ Oct 4 2008, 12:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644962


> I think most members on this forum or any other forum who have become such close friends is because they do plunge right in on conversations without worrying about whether they are being intrusive or not. Or one member decides to PM another member for the first time and a friendship develops. As it is a forum for all members I don't see how one's posting in reply to someone else's post could be considered instrusive in any way no matter the subject.
> 
> I know it can be difficult to do sometimes especially when I overthink what I am going to say. I know sometimes I'll start to post and then think oh, that sounds really stupid, or no one will be interested in that or I think I'm not making sense or whatever and then I'll just not post. Then I feel ridiculous because I didn't post because of my "fear" of what others will think of my post. For me it all boils down to just stopping myself from trying to anticipate what others will post in response to my posts and just posting. This is something I tend to do in face-to-face conversations, too. I've been working on it for years. :brownbag: I'll just say I may have "issues." Like right now, I'm thinking about deleting this before I hit the add reply button. And, then my brain feels like this: :exploding:[/B]



LOL ~ Your response made me smile. Okay, I laughed, it was funny :HistericalSmiley: 

You know one time, I no sooner hit "reply", and I thought, "oh crap, that was way too much information" ~ LOL
I quickly went back to edit it, and deleted my entire response. Rather than leave it blank, I just said TMI :smrofl: 

Now we ALL know I shoot my mouth off, so you must be wondering what actually concerned me. It was 
far too much personal information on a date, I had.... :smrofl: 

With that aside, I appreciate input, ALL input, from ALL posters, on ALL threads.

And those who "overthink", well think about how I feel, when I don't think at all ~ :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## beckinwolf

I just now read this thread all the way through. I guess I feel like this too, but I think its because I'm so new. I've only had Micky since August 30th, and joined SM 2 days later. I belong to a bunch of other forums too, and they ALL have their core members. The ones who have been around the longest, or the older members who have many more years of experience with Maltese. Micky is our 3rd Maltese, but only the first one that I've been old enough to really take an active interest in. We got our first when I was a baby, then the 2nd when I was a teen. I love this forum though. I've learned so much in such a short period of time. You guys are all awesome. :wub:


----------



## sophie

Aw, Deb, you're not laughing at my "issues" now are you? lmao :smtease: 

In fact, I think I'm progressing quite well in social situations. Slightly off topic, but last night I was at a fundraiser I put together for our wonderful Governor and this jack*** kept bugging me to take their picture with him and would not stop, actually pulling on my arm. I got so irritated that I couldn't shake them off so while the Governor was in deep conversation with another political bigwig I actually interupted them and said would you mind if I take your picture with so-and-so (I don't think I actually said idiot at that moment, but I can't swear to that)? But, I can swear that I don't know how that particular picture got deleted off my camera before the end of the night. Must have been technical difficulties. :smrofl: 

Last year I would have been shaking in my shoes to even address someone like a governor. In my old age, I'm coming to the conclusions that people are people no matter their status in life and what I have to say is just as important as what anyone else has to say even I make no sense at all. But, I'm still waiting for that drink I asked the Gov to get for me - I wonder if he was listening to me. j/k

Linda

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 4 2008, 12:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644977


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Oct 4 2008, 12:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644962





> I think most members on this forum or any other forum who have become such close friends is because they do plunge right in on conversations without worrying about whether they are being intrusive or not. Or one member decides to PM another member for the first time and a friendship develops. As it is a forum for all members I don't see how one's posting in reply to someone else's post could be considered instrusive in any way no matter the subject.
> 
> I know it can be difficult to do sometimes especially when I overthink what I am going to say. I know sometimes I'll start to post and then think oh, that sounds really stupid, or no one will be interested in that or I think I'm not making sense or whatever and then I'll just not post. Then I feel ridiculous because I didn't post because of my "fear" of what others will think of my post. For me it all boils down to just stopping myself from trying to anticipate what others will post in response to my posts and just posting. This is something I tend to do in face-to-face conversations, too. I've been working on it for years. :brownbag: I'll just say I may have "issues." Like right now, I'm thinking about deleting this before I hit the add reply button. And, then my brain feels like this: :exploding:[/B]



LOL ~ Your response made me smile. Okay, I laughed, it was funny :HistericalSmiley: 

You know one time, I no sooner hit "reply", and I thought, "oh crap, that was way too much information" ~ LOL
I quickly went back to edit it, and deleted my entire response. Rather than leave it blank, I just said TMI :smrofl: 

Now we ALL know I shoot my mouth off, so you must be wondering what actually concerned me. It was 
far too much personal information on a date, I had.... :smrofl: 

With that aside, I appreciate input, ALL input, from ALL posters, on ALL threads.

And those who "overthink", well think about how I feel, when I don't think at all ~ :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I think EVERYONE'S post has value! That's what makes a forum succesful and interesting!


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 4 2008, 12:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644977


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Oct 4 2008, 12:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644962





> I think most members on this forum or any other forum who have become such close friends is because they do plunge right in on conversations without worrying about whether they are being intrusive or not. Or one member decides to PM another member for the first time and a friendship develops. As it is a forum for all members I don't see how one's posting in reply to someone else's post could be considered instrusive in any way no matter the subject.
> 
> I know it can be difficult to do sometimes especially when I overthink what I am going to say. I know sometimes I'll start to post and then think oh, that sounds really stupid, or no one will be interested in that or I think I'm not making sense or whatever and then I'll just not post. Then I feel ridiculous because I didn't post because of my "fear" of what others will think of my post. For me it all boils down to just stopping myself from trying to anticipate what others will post in response to my posts and just posting. This is something I tend to do in face-to-face conversations, too. I've been working on it for years. :brownbag: I'll just say I may have "issues." Like right now, I'm thinking about deleting this before I hit the add reply button. And, then my brain feels like this: :exploding:[/B]



LOL ~ Your response made me smile. Okay, I laughed, it was funny :HistericalSmiley: 

You know one time, I no sooner hit "reply", and I thought, "oh crap, that was way too much information" ~ LOL
I quickly went back to edit it, and deleted my entire response. Rather than leave it blank, I just said TMI :smrofl: 

Now we ALL know I shoot my mouth off, so you must be wondering what actually concerned me. It was 
far too much personal information on a date, I had.... :smrofl: 

With that aside, I appreciate input, ALL input, from ALL posters, on ALL threads.

And those who "overthink", well think about how I feel, when I don't think at all ~ :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]



:amen: I think it's safe to say that we all have our insecurities/issues.. and we are all wearing an invisible sign that says, "Make Me Feel Special". We all have intelligent minds, and we all see the 'story of life' in a different way and can ALL add to a plethora of knowledge to subjects ranging from the mundane to the complex. What we take away and add to a persons life and our own is what is paramount. 

I'm glad that in my 'pitiful, woe is me' mentality of the other day has allowed us all to see that we ALL have real feelings that at times can get hurt quite quickly at times. But these are our learning curves. We all want a feeling of acceptance, whether we will admit to it or not. We are human, and to be human we must feel.. all feelings, good or bad. What we must do, however, is reach through our pain, our insecurities, our self-imposed short comings and be who we are and who God has meant for us to be. We all are analytical women/people. That's a good thing. 

Those with 'depression' type tendencies should reach out, and those of us that see that should reach out to those who need us.. not to judge.. but to just 'be there'.. maybe that's all they need... to feel wanted.. needed.. to feel they have worth. 

I have worth, you have worth... we are all Special and are needed. I think sometimes... I wear my heart on my sleeve too much.. and that's something that the Lord and I are working on... does it make me neurotic... gosh.. I hope not! hahaha

But being on this forum has helped me come out of my shell tremendously.. learning not only of the Maltese breed.. but life in general.. that there still are 'good people' in this mean ol' world that still give a dang about others and that are willing to help and make this time we have here a better place for all.

Thank you all for being above all honest... but the greatest that you've been is loving!

Talli


----------



## Scoobydoo

I just want to tune in here and add my little bit.
Talli, I am guilty of being absent most of the time lately, I have things to do, but I do read threads, maybe not all of them, but this one caught my attention.
I do feel like I am invisible somethimes too, but I don't get insecure about it any more, I just plod along and appreciate the replies I do get knowing that not everyone has time to read and post on every single thread for which I am also guilty.
I am so glad to see you have been totally cheered up though, I cannot imagine not laughing your way through this entire thread thanks to all the jokesters, I am sitting here almost peeing my pants laughing.

Now I want to add my little joke. To be quite honest I would hate for the fun to stop in this thread, I haven't laughed so much in ages, please don't make me the thread killer :no2: 


*I rear-ended a car this morning. So, there we were alongside the road and slowly the other driver got out of his car. You know how sometimes you just get soooo stressed and little things just seem funny? Yeah, well I couldn't believe it.... he was a DWARF!!! He stormed over to my car, looked up at me, and shouted, 'I AM NOT HAPPY!!!' So, I looked down at him and said, 'Well, then which one are you?' And that's how the fight started.....*


----------



## SueC

.
I am so glad to see you have been totally cheered up though, I cannot imagine not laughing your way through this entire thread thanks to all the jokesters, I am sitting here almost peeing my pants laughing.

Now I want to add my little joke. To be quite honest I would hate for the fun to stop in this thread, I haven't laughed so much in ages, please don't make me the thread killer :no2: 


*I rear-ended a car this morning. So, there we were alongside the road and slowly the other driver got out of his car. You know how sometimes you just get soooo stressed and little things just seem funny? Yeah, well I couldn't believe it.... he was a DWARF!!! He stormed over to my car, looked up at me, and shouted, 'I AM NOT HAPPY!!!' So, I looked down at him and said, 'Well, then which one are you?' And that's how the fight started.....*
[/QUOTE]


OMGosh, Janet, I laughed so hard at that one that now Tucker is over here checking me out to see what is wrong. Wait, is that one PC?


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

QUOTE (Scoobydoo @ Oct 4 2008, 12:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645086


> I just want to tune in here and add my little bit.
> Talli, I am guilty of being absent most of the time lately, I have things to do, but I do read threads, maybe not all of them, but this one caught my attention.
> I do feel like I am invisible somethimes too, but I don't get insecure about it any more, I just plod along and appreciate the replies I do get knowing that not everyone has time to read and post on every single thread for which I am also guilty.
> I am so glad to see you have been totally cheered up though, I cannot imagine not laughing your way through this entire thread thanks to all the jokesters, I am sitting here almost peeing my pants laughing.
> 
> Now I want to add my little joke. To be quite honest I would hate for the fun to stop in this thread, I haven't laughed so much in ages, please don't make me the thread killer :no2:
> 
> 
> *I rear-ended a car this morning. So, there we were alongside the road and slowly the other driver got out of his car. You know how sometimes you just get soooo stressed and little things just seem funny? Yeah, well I couldn't believe it.... he was a DWARF!!! He stormed over to my car, looked up at me, and shouted, 'I AM NOT HAPPY!!!' So, I looked down at him and said, 'Well, then which one are you?' And that's how the fight started.....*[/B]



Lord have mercy.. I'm going to need a new bladder if this thread doesn't end soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo

Oh and by the way, I do have yet another, I was sent these jokes under the heading,
"And that's how the fight started"
I laughed so much I just wanted to share and I think here is just the right place...

*<span style="font-family:Arial"> And that's how the fight started.....
</span>
When I got home last night, my wife demanded that I take her someplace expensive.....so, I took her to a gas station..... and that's how the fight started....

I tried to talk my wife into buying a case of Miller Light for $14.95. Instead, she bought a jar of cold cream for $7.95. I told her the beer would make her look better at night than the cold cream. And that's how the fight started.

:goof: 
*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

QUOTE (Scoobydoo @ Oct 4 2008, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645166


> Oh and by the way, I do have yet another, I was sent these jokes under the heading,
> "And that's how the fight started"
> I laughed so much I just wanted to share and I think here is just the right place...
> 
> *<span style="font-family:Arial"> And that's how the fight started.....
> </span>
> When I got home last night, my wife demanded that I take her someplace expensive.....so, I took her to a gas station..... and that's how the fight started....
> 
> I tried to talk my wife into buying a case of Miller Light for $14.95. Instead, she bought a jar of cold cream for $7.95. I told her the beer would make her look better at night than the cold cream. And that's how the fight started.
> 
> :goof:
> *



Mad cow -


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy

Can you relate??????

This is so funny, I laughed so hard, and so TRUE - only a woman would understand!!

When you have to visit a public bathroom, you usually find a line of women, so you smile politely and take your place. Once it's your turn, you check for feet under the stall doors. Every stall is occupied. 

Finally, a door opens and you dash in, nearly knocking down the woman leaving the stall. 
You get in to find the door won't latch. It doesn't matter, the wait has been so long you are about to wet your pants! The dispenser for the modern 'seat covers' (invented by someone's Mom, no doubt) is handy, but empty. You would hang your purse on the door hook, if there was one, but there isn't - so you carefully, but quickly drape it around your neck, (Mom would turn over in her grave if you put it on the FLOOR! ), yank down your pants, and assume ' The Stance.' 

In this position your aging, toneless thigh muscles begin to shake. You'd love to sit down, but you certainly hadn't taken time to wipe the seat or lay toilet paper on it, so you hold 'The Stance.' 

To take your mind off your trembling thighs, you reach for what you discover to be the empty toilet paper dispenser. In your mind, you can hear your mother's voice saying, 'Honey, if you had tried to clean the seat, you would have KNOWN there was no toilet paper!' Your thighs shake more. 

You remember the tiny tissue that you blew your nose on yesterday - the one that's still in your purse. (Oh yeah, the purse around your neck, that now, you have to hold up trying not to strangle yourself at the same time). That would have to do. You crumple it in the puffiest way possible. It's still smaller than your thumbnail.

Someone pushes your door open because the latch doesn't work. The door hits your purse, which is hanging around your neck in front of your chest, and you and your purse topple backward against the tank of the toilet. 'Occupied!' you scream, as you reach for the door, dropping your precious, tiny, crumpled tissue in a puddle on the floor, lose your footing altogether, and slide down directly onto the TOILET SEAT . It is wet of course. You bolt up, knowing all too well that it's too late. Your bare bottom has made contact with every imaginable germ and life form on the uncovered seat because YOU never laid down toilet paper - not that there was any, even if you had taken time to try. You know that your mother would be utterly appalled if she knew, because, you're certain her bare bottom never touched a public toilet seat because, frankly, dear, 'You just don't KNOW what kind of diseases you could get.' 

By this time, the automatic sensor on the back of the toilet is so confused that it flushes, propelling a stream of water like a fire hose against the inside of the bowl that sprays a fine mist of water that covers your butt and runs down your legs and into your shoes. The flush somehow sucks everything down with such force that you grab onto the empty toilet paper dispenser for fear of being dragged in too. 

At this point, you give up. You're soaked by the spewing water and the wet toilet seat. You're exhausted. You try to wipe with a gum wrapper you found in your pocket and then slink out inconspicuously to the sinks. 

You can't figure out how to operate the faucets with the automatic sensors, so you wipe your hands with spit and a dry paper towel and walk past the line of women still waiting. 

You are no longer able to smile politely to them. A kind soul at the very end of the line points out a piece of toilet paper trailing from your shoe. (Where was that when you NEEDED it??) You yank the paper from your shoe, plunk it in the woman's hand and tell her warmly, 'Here, you just might need this.' 

As you exit, you spot your hubby, who has long since entered, used, and left the men's restroom. Annoyed, he asks, 'What took you so long, and why is your purse hanging around your neck?' 

This is dedicated to women everywhere who deal with a public restrooms (rest??? you've GOT to be kidding!!). It finally explains to the men what really does take us so long. It also answers their other commonly asked questions about why women go to the restroom in pairs. It's so the other gal can hold the door, hang onto your purse and hand you Kleenex under the door!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Oct 4 2008, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645273


> Can you relate??????
> 
> This is so funny, I laughed so hard, and so TRUE - only a woman would understand!!
> 
> When you have to visit a public bathroom, you usually find a line of women, so you smile politely and take your place. Once it's your turn, you check for feet under the stall doors. Every stall is occupied.
> 
> Finally, a door opens and you dash in, nearly knocking down the woman leaving the stall.
> You get in to find the door won't latch. It doesn't matter, the wait has been so long you are about to wet your pants! The dispenser for the modern 'seat covers' (invented by someone's Mom, no doubt) is handy, but empty. You would hang your purse on the door hook, if there was one, but there isn't - so you carefully, but quickly drape it around your neck, (Mom would turn over in her grave if you put it on the FLOOR! ), yank down your pants, and assume ' The Stance.'
> 
> In this position your aging, toneless thigh muscles begin to shake. You'd love to sit down, but you certainly hadn't taken time to wipe the seat or lay toilet paper on it, so you hold 'The Stance.'
> 
> To take your mind off your trembling thighs, you reach for what you discover to be the empty toilet paper dispenser. In your mind, you can hear your mother's voice saying, 'Honey, if you had tried to clean the seat, you would have KNOWN there was no toilet paper!' Your thighs shake more.
> 
> You remember the tiny tissue that you blew your nose on yesterday - the one that's still in your purse. (Oh yeah, the purse around your neck, that now, you have to hold up trying not to strangle yourself at the same time). That would have to do. You crumple it in the puffiest way possible. It's still smaller than your thumbnail.
> 
> Someone pushes your door open because the latch doesn't work. The door hits your purse, which is hanging around your neck in front of your chest, and you and your purse topple backward against the tank of the toilet. 'Occupied!' you scream, as you reach for the door, dropping your precious, tiny, crumpled tissue in a puddle on the floor, lose your footing altogether, and slide down directly onto the TOILET SEAT . It is wet of course. You bolt up, knowing all too well that it's too late. Your bare bottom has made contact with every imaginable germ and life form on the uncovered seat because YOU never laid down toilet paper - not that there was any, even if you had taken time to try. You know that your mother would be utterly appalled if she knew, because, you're certain her bare bottom never touched a public toilet seat because, frankly, dear, 'You just don't KNOW what kind of diseases you could get.'
> 
> By this time, the automatic sensor on the back of the toilet is so confused that it flushes, propelling a stream of water like a fire hose against the inside of the bowl that sprays a fine mist of water that covers your butt and runs down your legs and into your shoes. The flush somehow sucks everything down with such force that you grab onto the empty toilet paper dispenser for fear of being dragged in too.
> 
> At this point, you give up. You're soaked by the spewing water and the wet toilet seat. You're exhausted. You try to wipe with a gum wrapper you found in your pocket and then slink out inconspicuously to the sinks.
> 
> You can't figure out how to operate the faucets with the automatic sensors, so you wipe your hands with spit and a dry paper towel and walk past the line of women still waiting.
> 
> You are no longer able to smile politely to them. A kind soul at the very end of the line points out a piece of toilet paper trailing from your shoe. (Where was that when you NEEDED it??) You yank the paper from your shoe, plunk it in the woman's hand and tell her warmly, 'Here, you just might need this.'
> 
> As you exit, you spot your hubby, who has long since entered, used, and left the men's restroom. Annoyed, he asks, 'What took you so long, and why is your purse hanging around your neck?'
> 
> This is dedicated to women everywhere who deal with a public restrooms (rest??? you've GOT to be kidding!!). It finally explains to the men what really does take us so long. It also answers their other commonly asked questions about why women go to the restroom in pairs. It's so the other gal can hold the door, hang onto your purse and hand you Kleenex under the door![/B]




That is a GREAT one!!!! :HistericalSmiley: 

Opps ... sorry .. guess you gon't get to kill your own thread yet!! :smrofl:


----------



## bonniesmom

QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Oct 4 2008, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645273


> Can you relate??????
> 
> This is so funny, I laughed so hard, and so TRUE - only a woman would understand!!
> 
> When you have to visit a public bathroom, you usually find a line of women, so you smile politely and take your place. Once it's your turn, you check for feet under the stall doors. Every stall is occupied.
> 
> Finally, a door opens and you dash in, nearly knocking down the woman leaving the stall.
> You get in to find the door won't latch. It doesn't matter, the wait has been so long you are about to wet your pants! The dispenser for the modern 'seat covers' (invented by someone's Mom, no doubt) is handy, but empty. You would hang your purse on the door hook, if there was one, but there isn't - so you carefully, but quickly drape it around your neck, (Mom would turn over in her grave if you put it on the FLOOR! ), yank down your pants, and assume ' The Stance.'
> 
> In this position your aging, toneless thigh muscles begin to shake. You'd love to sit down, but you certainly hadn't taken time to wipe the seat or lay toilet paper on it, so you hold 'The Stance.'
> 
> To take your mind off your trembling thighs, you reach for what you discover to be the empty toilet paper dispenser. In your mind, you can hear your mother's voice saying, 'Honey, if you had tried to clean the seat, you would have KNOWN there was no toilet paper!' Your thighs shake more.
> 
> You remember the tiny tissue that you blew your nose on yesterday - the one that's still in your purse. (Oh yeah, the purse around your neck, that now, you have to hold up trying not to strangle yourself at the same time). That would have to do. You crumple it in the puffiest way possible. It's still smaller than your thumbnail.
> 
> Someone pushes your door open because the latch doesn't work. The door hits your purse, which is hanging around your neck in front of your chest, and you and your purse topple backward against the tank of the toilet. 'Occupied!' you scream, as you reach for the door, dropping your precious, tiny, crumpled tissue in a puddle on the floor, lose your footing altogether, and slide down directly onto the TOILET SEAT . It is wet of course. You bolt up, knowing all too well that it's too late. Your bare bottom has made contact with every imaginable germ and life form on the uncovered seat because YOU never laid down toilet paper - not that there was any, even if you had taken time to try. You know that your mother would be utterly appalled if she knew, because, you're certain her bare bottom never touched a public toilet seat because, frankly, dear, 'You just don't KNOW what kind of diseases you could get.'
> 
> By this time, the automatic sensor on the back of the toilet is so confused that it flushes, propelling a stream of water like a fire hose against the inside of the bowl that sprays a fine mist of water that covers your butt and runs down your legs and into your shoes. The flush somehow sucks everything down with such force that you grab onto the empty toilet paper dispenser for fear of being dragged in too.
> 
> At this point, you give up. You're soaked by the spewing water and the wet toilet seat. You're exhausted. You try to wipe with a gum wrapper you found in your pocket and then slink out inconspicuously to the sinks.
> 
> You can't figure out how to operate the faucets with the automatic sensors, so you wipe your hands with spit and a dry paper towel and walk past the line of women still waiting.
> 
> You are no longer able to smile politely to them. A kind soul at the very end of the line points out a piece of toilet paper trailing from your shoe. (Where was that when you NEEDED it??) You yank the paper from your shoe, plunk it in the woman's hand and tell her warmly, 'Here, you just might need this.'
> 
> As you exit, you spot your hubby, who has long since entered, used, and left the men's restroom. Annoyed, he asks, 'What took you so long, and why is your purse hanging around your neck?'
> 
> This is dedicated to women everywhere who deal with a public restrooms (rest??? you've GOT to be kidding!!). It finally explains to the men what really does take us so long. It also answers their other commonly asked questions about why women go to the restroom in pairs. It's so the other gal can hold the door, hang onto your purse and hand you Kleenex under the door![/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: LMAO!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I used to post a lot more and get involved in conversations. I just be myself and figure people will get used to who I am after a while. I don't post too much anymore because I found that I was so involved it was taking a LOT of my time. I'm trying to write a book and instead of writing I was chatting about Nikki and all the other furbabies! So I pulled back and limit myself to a few minutes a day. 

99% of the time, the people on this forum are very nice and welcoming and tolerant of each other. Everyone has their own reasons for continuing a thread or not responding. There are those who spend a lot of time here, have met in person, and always respond to each other. 

Don't take it personally, because online "friendship" is a weird thing. You can't hear the person's voice or see their face, so sometimes we take offense where no offense is intended. 

This really is a great forum. I've been on other forums where people just attack each other all the time. I'm glad you are here. I'm glad I'm here, too!!


----------

